# Urgent Advice Needed!



## Ratattat (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello, I'll try to make this quick as I'm freaking out a little bit and need advice as soon as possible!

My rat is 6 months old, this is day 24 of her accidental pregnancy. At around 11:30 she started squeaking and giving birth. As far as I have been able to tell she has disposed of one baby, and given birth to another dead baby which she seems to think is alive and is trying to nurse and keep warm.

It is now 3:30 and she has not given birth to any more babies, dead or alive, but I'm certain she has more in there. She is not bleeding any more (there was spotting before she started giving birth).

What's happening? What do I do?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ratattat (Mar 2, 2015)

She's just started again, and I'm so relieved I could explode! There's a live one in there that she's cleaning!!! :')


----------



## Ratattat (Mar 2, 2015)

Now she's up to two live babies, 5 hours after she started giving birth!


----------

